# Outlook 2010 won't accept email address



## kentix (Dec 29, 2012)

*This is a repost of an earlier message that expired before it ever got a reply. I had the exact same problem tonight and I think I found the cause. Here's the meat of the original post by cruciverbalist:*

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/1069269-outlook-2010-wont-accept-email.html

*Outlook 2010 won't accept email address* 

I'm using Outlook 2010. I'm typing an email address into a contact, and it lets me type it in but then when I hit tab or return the address just vanishes. It's happening with an email address that Outlook already knows, so it suggests it as I type it; it seems not to happen with an email address that Outlook doesn't already know. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I had this same problem tonight and it was very frustrating. Whether I typed out the full address or used the autosuggest feature after the first few letters, the result was the same. It would disappear when I tried to save the contact. Here's how I got around it. In my case, I looked up the email sent by the person with the address that the Contact page would not accept. The address as received in the email had the first letter capitalized. On the Contact page the auto-filled email address did not (and when I typed it myself I didn't capitalize it) and therefore didn't match exactly. When I retyped the email address in the Contact page using the same capitalization and saved it everything worked fine and it showed up.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm thinking there's a problem with the 'autocomplete cache' that may continue to haunt. I would clear the cashe and let it start over. Instructions herehttp://www.groovypost.com/howto/microsoft/disable-clear-outlook-2010-auto-complete-cache/


----------

